# how do you clean your used jars?



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have had a lot of trouble getting baked on food out of jars, and I realized I'm using tools that aren't sufficient to do the job. Okay fine.

What do you use?


I was walking down the grocery store isle that has all the cleaning supplies, and I bought a brush, it's HUGE it's barely big enough to fit in regular mouth pints, and it's got plenty of bristles to clean the bottom of the jar. And the bristles are super stiff!

It's perfect!

it's also... a toilet brush! it's got a funky bend in the handle, and an over-molded handle with rubber grips to make sure you can get a bite while using it. 

I never would have thought about using a toilet brush, but I'll tell you what, it cuts jar cleaning time down to fractions of before, and it's going to last a long time. I Couldn't be happier


----------



## MetalPrepper (Nov 25, 2012)

Ewwwww...LOL....I just soak mine for a little while and use the sink brush I use on the sink....I was just kidding about the ewww... a toilet brush is shaped right and has sturdy bristles...i t should work well! What do some of you use for labels?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I use green pads, and a wooden spoon if necessary.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MetalPrepper said:


> Ewwwww...LOL....I just soak mine for a little while and use the sink brush I use on the sink....I was just kidding about the ewww... a toilet brush is shaped right and has sturdy bristles...i t should work well! What do some of you use for labels?


You mean to remove labels? They make the dissolving ones now.

Personally I don't use labels. I write the contents on the lid with a sharpie. The sharpie does come off so if I have to reuse the lids I can.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I grabbed a set of 2 kitchen brushes that I use to clean jars. One is long and slender with bristles on the side & bottom and the other is a little shorter with bristles only on the bottom. They both work, but the first one works the best. 

I soak my jars for at least a day (regardless of the contents) in water. The second day they are soaked in a mixture of 2 parts vinegar/dish soap, then 1 part water - they come out sparkling clean! This worked especially well on the stouffer's lasagna you recommended. 

For the other question - I got the labels and use a sharpie to write the contents and date. I didn't know that the sharpie came off the lids Grimm - good to know! That'll save some expense.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

memrymaker said:


> For the other question - I got the labels and use a sharpie to write the contents and date. I didn't know that the sharpie came off the lids Grimm - good to know! That'll save some expense.


I noticed that if I soak the lids then wash them in the dishwasher the sharpie comes off. I no longer have a dishwasher but Mr. Clean Magic Eraser take sharpie off the lids, and walls, and counter tops, and toys... :gaah:

Roo found one during the move and made a mess at the old place. Thank goodness I had some of the erasers.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Right!  My youngest boy showed us (also with a sharpie) that he had excellent tracing skills. He did a magnificent job on the kitchen tile grout!! 

Sorry for veering ever so slightly off track! LOL. It was funny (although NOT so much at the time), so I couldn't resist. What were we talking about? Oh yeah, cleaning jars and baked on food - YUCK.

The Lasagna was, by the way, delicious! We are all still alive and everyone wants me to make it again so we can just pull it out and heat up for a quick and easy meal.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

memrymaker said:


> Right!  My youngest boy showed us (also with a sharpie) that he had excellent tracing skills. He did a magnificent job on the kitchen tile grout!!
> 
> Sorry for veering ever so slightly off track! LOL. It was funny (although NOT so much at the time), so I couldn't resist. What were we talking about? Oh yeah, cleaning jars and baked on food - YUCK.
> 
> The Lasagna was, by the way, delicious! We are all still alive and everyone wants me to make it again so we can just pull it out and heat up for a quick and easy meal.


I'm glad it's worked for you guys too!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The "Toilet Brush", gonna put that idea on the back burner but you cant argue with success.



Caribou said:


> I use green pads, and a wooden spoon if necessary.


Thats exactly how I do it, great minds think alike!:beercheer:


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Use a baby bottle brush, they make some with very stiff bristles, like OXO brand (not the ones with a sponge on the end).


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We soak the jars fer a spell then use a big brush (ain't a toilet brush, but basically the same thin) an nice hot soapy water. Quick an easy.

Never put labels on my jars niether, just right on the lids. What I do fer used jars what got labels be soak em a good long spell, then peel bout as much off as I can get then hit it with a green scratchy pad. After that I use a citrus goo remover ifin sumtin done held up after all that.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

No soap, no hard work, just hot water and vinegar; soak overnight or used baking soda and green pads works great for everything.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Nail polish remover will remove labels.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Nail polish remover will remove labels.


Good to know! Thanks for the info.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

MetalPrepper said:


> Ewwwww...LOL....I just soak mine for a little while and use the sink brush I use on the sink....I was just kidding about the ewww... a toilet brush is shaped right and has sturdy bristles...i t should work well! What do some of you use for labels?


I use hot water and a little baking soda for hard to get stains. Stains and left over food gone in 5 or 10 minutes.
For labels, always Goo Gone.

http://shop.hobbylobby.com/assets/1/14/DimZoom/901629.jpg
And nail polish remover works nicely.

And goo gone removes sharpie print.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I soak mine in hot water, if the stains are hard to shift I soak in a citric acid solution (great for hard water ). To remove glue etc from labels I use eucalyptus oil, one drop on the glue, soak, then wipe off. To clean up old jars that have been in storage I soak in citric acid, then use green scourer and a wooden spoon handle. 
Love the toilet brush idea, will be buying a couple. I use a toilet brush to clean up animal troughs etc, nice long handles.


----------

